# New personal best trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is by far the biggest trout I've ever caught, in a snow storm. As a matter of fact, these are the only trout I've ever caught in a snow storm.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats that's a good one. You must have been mad at them.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Brrrr...Cold! Well done!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's awesome. Great trout.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Nice trout! No stinkin' snowstorm is going to stop Sharkchum!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I never thought I would see the day that I would be catching speckled trout, while it was snowing, in Texas. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job John....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snow Fishing*

You now own a record that will be very difficult to beat!......


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

That's awesome. Last time it snowed here, I caught bass in the snow - was crazy.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

That is crazy! what was weight and length? and were you just fishing under lights off a dock? Congrats!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice job !


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> This is by far the biggest trout I've ever caught, in a snow storm. As a matter of fact, these are the only trout I've ever caught in a snow storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how big??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> how big??


It was only about 16", but it's still the biggest one I've caught when it's snowing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG Johnny ! PB will be hard to top


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

gotta love texas!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Way to go JR, you are a fishing madman.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

nice work


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

That really is 2cool ... Great job man .


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude..... you are my idol ! Good job.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats character builder conditions, great job.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the "Catchin fish in a snow storm" club Johnny!

It's a great club...... I've been in it for a long...long time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Welcome to the "Catchin fish in a snow storm" club Johnny!
> 
> It's a great club...... I've been in it for a long...long time.


I bet you have. I'm still waiting for the bay to freeze over so I can go ice fishing for trout and reds.
Do you have any recommendations for a good ice auger?:rotfl:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It's sort of a badge of honor fishing in the snow, isn't it? There's a place near Port Lavaca on Six Mile Creek where you could stand on the bank and catch fish in the cold weather. We got snow - I think it was 1994 _ and I went fishing. First cast, I hooked what felt like a solid trout. Pulled in the biggest ribbonfish I've ever seen. I wound up catching about five of them, and got disgusted and went home. I would have liked it better if I had trout like that to show off, but I still made sure to let everyone know that while they were home drinking hot chocolate, I was out fishing.

Then my Winter Texan friends that are about 80 come down and fish in it like it's nothing. "Aww... it doesn't even count when it's all gone by noon."


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

What a fitting thread given the weather the last few days...
Thanks for sharing that snow trout!


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

I caught walleye in Canada in a snow storm in June once!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Standing on a dock, no less. Good job, easy time


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Congratulations on the hardcore fishing adventure and the nice trout!


----------

